# **How do I fix nitrogen toxicity**



## Rhino87 (Sep 20, 2014)

My plants look like there being over watered but there not.
Bottoms leaves are curling down and turning yellow and brown and then falling off. How can I fix this problem without over watering them. And do I have to check the ph in rain water cause that's what I'm using


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 20, 2014)

Pictures would help a lot. Are you sure it's nitro toxicity?


----------



## Rhino87 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Pictures would help a lot. Are you sure it's nitro toxicity?



It won't let me upload the pics yet cause I just registered soon as they approve me I will upload the pics


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 20, 2014)

Without seeing pics, I would say that its not N toxicity, but rather it is overwatering. Give the pics but also:

 tell us what kind of medium/soil they are in. 

If you are using organic or synthetic soil/grow method

If the soil has nutrients/fertilizer already in it or if you are already feeding. 

The age of your plants. 

How often and how much you water them.

Water pH is critical ffor happy plants. Rain water is not always the best water to use as it can have contaminates in it (acid rain) or it could have a pH that is too far off for your soil. If you need to use the rainwater as your only source of water then you should get a pH meter so that you can check it periodically.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 20, 2014)

Also, exactly what your soil mixture is made up of.  

In addition to checking the pH of the rain water, you are going to want to test for dissolved solids in the water with an EC meter.  Like Hush mentioned rain can pick up the contaminants in the air, so it is best to check it before using it.


----------



## Rhino87 (Sep 20, 2014)

Sorry guys it won't let me upload my pics don't know what's goin on


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 20, 2014)

Sounds like PH, or over watering from here.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 20, 2014)

Meanwhile, take a look at these pics and see if you can find something like your condition...

http://www.growweedeasy.com/marijuana-symptoms-pictures


----------



## Locked (Sep 20, 2014)

Rhino87 said:


> It won't let me upload the pics yet cause I just registered soon as they approve me I will upload the pics



Pretty sure you should be able to post pics right away.  When they don't post most of the time it is because they are too big.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 20, 2014)

Here is the limit on the various pic extensions... 

View attachment Image1.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah it sounds like you need to resize the pics to a smaller size to post them. You should have a picture editor on your computer like "paint" that will allow you to resize and turn pics and save them in different formats if need be.


----------

